# SAS rescues British couple trapped in inauthentic part of France



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*SAS rescues British couple trapped in inauthentic part of France
*
THE SAS has mounted a daring helicopter raid to rescue a British couple stranded in a horrifically modern French town.

Tom and Patricia Booker's holiday nightmare began when they discovered the town of St Rocheaux was full of multinational chains like Burger King instead of artisan baguette shops and peasants in blue overalls.

Tom Booker said: "As soon as I saw the Orange mobile phone shop I realised we had to get out of there, but the Volvo engine cut out as I was accelerating away from Domino's Pizza. We were surrounded by people in sportswear and office clothes, constantly checking their phones rather than picking grapes and playing the accordion.

"Patricia managed to get through to the British embassy, who advised us to stay in the car with our eyes tightly shut in case there were any adverts for global products like The Force Awakens."

Within minutes an RAF Chinook was on its way, carrying an SAS platoon authorised to use lethal force against anything that would not feature in a Rick Stein programme.

Sergeant Ronald Hieterwang said: "One squad then set up a defensive perimeter and extracted the tourists, while my team took out a French branch of Sports Direct with phosphorous grenades as a diversion."


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Classic:laugh::laugh::laugh:

M


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Must switch the 6 o'clock news on. May catch the tail end of the bulletin. :serious:

By the way, where is Authentique? Can't find it on Google - y'know, right click and all that.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol very good!:laugh:

Bet they thought they were in Spain!>


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Loved it, again a very good send up from you, in a beautiful lighthearted way.:laugh::laugh:

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We suspected some ting like this would happen after seeing Macdonalds in green camouflage.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*France has allegedly been taken over by Multinational Companies ........*


----------

